# New cool site I found!



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org

This is a nice site created by a tpt member, thought you all should check it out. Its pretty darn cool.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool is right. Some nice details of plants also.
I had a site listed which gave a list of plants/fish according to size/light requirements height and other parameters but last I went they had closed it and replaced it/w something which didn't do those things. Sure would be nice to be able to put in a light requirement and look at all plants in that range.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Raymond S. said:


> Cool is right. Some nice details of plants also.
> I had a site listed which gave a list of plants/fish according to size/light requirements height and other parameters but last I went they had closed it and replaced it/w something which didn't do those things. Sure would be nice to be able to put in a light requirement and look at all plants in that range.


Tom Barr is working on a plant database @ BR site

your wish will come true


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

There is a lot of action on the TAPS facebook group. I would recommend joining it.


----------

